# What is it?



## 480sparky (Jan 11, 2012)

What is it:?











First TPF member to answer correctly will get a Snickers' consumed in their honor





.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 11, 2012)

The pattern sort of looks like the grip on a camera....


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 11, 2012)

The only editing I did was to crop this out of the original image.  No 'posterization', no color adjusting, no tweaking the exposure, no changing contrast.....


----------



## unpopular (Jan 11, 2012)

It's a kick arse photo, is what it is!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

Navel Orange


----------



## Canuk (Jan 11, 2012)

Leather couch?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 11, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Navel Orange



No.... the shot is in color.  It's not converted to B&W either in-camera or in post.  The only thing I did is crop it out of the original.

Well, OK, I reduced it for posting as well.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 11, 2012)

it's someone's mouth opend up and pressing on the shower door!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

I feel like I know what it is......


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 11, 2012)

Is it a lamp?


No, wait! It's a Jackal!


----------



## sm4him (Jan 11, 2012)

looks like shoe tread...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 11, 2012)

Naw, it's glass or plastic, with a light bulb behind it.


----------



## nmoody (Jan 11, 2012)

Is it some sort of toy like a ball thats been deflated a little? Very cool looking texture =)


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 11, 2012)

Water on a mirrored or chrome surface and the shape is a reflection of something I can't figure out.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

I do think its some sort of plastic or metal.


----------



## Beast95 (Jan 11, 2012)

It reminds me of a dinner plate with cornbread, rice, and chicken on it. Taken through textured glass


----------



## unpopular (Jan 11, 2012)

Wait. It's a frosty car window isn't it? The form in the middle is the side view mirror.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 11, 2012)

Frosted glass/window... maybe a shower door.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 11, 2012)

Beast95 said:


> It reminds me of a dinner plate with cornbread, rice, and chicken on it. Taken through textured glass



Dammit!  Now I'm really hungry for that Snicker's bar.  Someone needs to figure it out!


----------



## Rephargotohp (Jan 11, 2012)

It's a snickers bar


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 11, 2012)

OK, I'll put a bit more inside the cropped area for some hints:


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 11, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> OK, I'll put a bit more inside the cropped area for some hints:



It's a textured metallic plate or something hung on a wall with the the object being reflected is a balloon!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 11, 2012)

I thought somebody already said Lamp Shade or some such?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 11, 2012)

Somebody did!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 11, 2012)

But....... it isn't a lamp shade.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 11, 2012)

It is lamp you find at a doctor office.


----------



## MissCream (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like the material on the inside of my softbox.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 11, 2012)

It's getting warm in here!


----------



## xyphoto (Jan 11, 2012)

MissCream said:
			
		

> Looks like the material on the inside of my softbox.



Agree. It does look like the material inside my soft box by elinchrom.


----------



## Kstorm (Jan 11, 2012)

It's a beauty dish.


----------



## MissCream (Jan 11, 2012)

Kstorm said:
			
		

> It's a beauty dish.



Agree..


----------



## bogeyguy (Jan 11, 2012)

Thousands of mutant sperm??


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 11, 2012)

MissCream said:


> Kstorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A continuous light beauty dish? I hope not!!! I will lose all respect for Sparky! lol!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 11, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> A continuous light beauty dish? I hope not!!! I will lose all respect for Sparky! lol!



No............ not a continuous light beauty dish...... just a beauty dish around a measly continuous _modeling light_.







And yes.......... this is a *color* shot!  Use a color picker and you'll see it.




Ahhhh..... my Snicker's bar!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 12, 2012)

480sparky said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > A continuous light beauty dish? I hope not!!! I will lose all respect for Sparky! lol!
> ...



OK.. I still respect you!     :hug::


----------

